

How Star Trek is Better Than Star Wars - frankydp
http://www.pointsincase.com/articles/5-reasons-star-trek-better-than-star-wars

======
glenra
Counterpoints:

(1) on "Science Fiction versus Science Fantasy": Star Trek has a whole lot of
fantasy elements.

\- the Vulcan mind meld is a pure fantasy element.

\- In their travels, Star Trek is constantly running into gods who have full
godly powers with no particular explanation for how this could be. They also
meet things like "beings of pure energy".

\- Also: shapeshifters.

Star Wars aliens actually seem pretty sensible and down-to-earth compared to
any of that stuff. Also: "The Force", silly as it is, seems to have _some_
limitations - it doesn't quite reach to the level of godlike. Even the Emperor
couldn't take on Q.

(2) Regarding "Anything on Star Trek versus the Death Star": The Borg
Collective is at least as silly in its own ways. And if you're determined to
make a planet-sized ship, a sphere seems like a more sensible shape for it
than a cube, doesn't it?

(3) Regarding dumb names: Calling the robot "Mister Data" is at least as lazy
as calling the space hero "Skywalker".

(4) Robot tech: C3PO is a "protocol droid" - being subservient and inoffensive
and clumsy and overly polite and generally less powerful than a human seems
like a _very sensible_ set of default characteristics for a droid expected to
act as a go-between in negotiations. Yes, it's odd that Artoo can't talk - it
seems like a false economy to leave that feature out - but the robots
generally are a LOT more scientifically plausible than Data is. There's no
particular reason to think star travel would enable robots to be that much
better. In fact, Data himself is basically another fantasy element.

------
sonabinu
Great observation, high time someone said it !!!

------
ldh1109
Stargate is better than both.

------
mmastrac
The biggest point they missed: Star Trek never had George Lucas directly
involved.

~~~
mewmoo
here here!

------
Preshopp
Aren't they really the same?

